# Traded In The F350 & Raptor Today



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It was a tough call but after much debate, anguish and frustration I decided to sell the F350 and the Raptor. Traded them in on a new setup that handles much better, and offers all the things we need.

Hope I'm still welcome even though its not a Keystone anymore.

Scroll down to check out the new Y-Guy Ultimate Camping Rig


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Boy.....My heart was skipping a beat.

I bet you got a good deal on that!!!!!























Tim


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

That's a Subaru Brat......

The last one I've seen in a LOOOOOOONG time is on the NBC hit comedy "My Name Is Earl"

You really had me going for a second!!!!

Mike


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like you made a great trade
















NOT!

sunny

Dallas


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't you just love the flames? It rocks, I keep looking outside and I have to pinch myself I am so excited.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

DUDE, THAT IS TOTALLY AWESOME!









I can't think of a better reason to go to the spring rally than to see that set up!







Does it come with shag carpeting and a disco ball too?









AND - those flames are HOT BABY!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

No disco ball...yet but it does have 4" deep orange shag throughout.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Y-Guy
You scared the crap out of me
Until I scrolled down and saw the pic and thought (You Rotten So of A *****)
OK, You Got me and DW on that one








You are the man
















Don


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I used to have Subaru Brat, and somewhere I have a picture of it with a ton (approximately 40 bales) of hay stacked on it.







It worked. We had to get the hay in and my Chevy pickup was broken. When the hay is ready, and it's threatening rain, you do what you gotta do! Only had to haul it about a mile though, and no hills, thank goodness.

A Brat could probably pull a 5er as long as it's an all downhill trip.... and you don't have to actually, like, stop .... or maneuver .... or anything!









Mark action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

smore said:


> and you don't have to actually, like, stop .... or maneuver .... or anything!


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you need a slider hitch with that setup?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Y-Guy
> You scared the crap out of me
> Until I scrolled down and saw the pic and thought (You Rotten So of A *****)
> [snapback]81522[/snapback]​


Same here!








Good one


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Don't you just love the flames? It rocks, I keep looking outside and I have to pinch myself I am so excited.
> [snapback]81517[/snapback]​


Flames? I thought it was smoke from the light speed acceleration this puppy has (or from the brakes as you attempt to stop that sucker......EEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You should post the combo on the dark side and watch them puke. Look out weight police









John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Y-Guy. NICE!

Must be a blast when you crest a good size hill and the Brat gets lifted off the ground by the Fiver - yeehaw!









You had me going for a minute there.

Wayne


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Wouldn't be fun to sit in those bucket seats they had in the bed of the Brat and watch the 5er porpoise on down the road...E ticket ride all the way.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good move Steve, those little subie's are go anywhere and pretty tough









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Way to go, Steve!









So, how much cash did you have to put with your trades to get that awesome setup?

PDX_Bobcat thought the Raptor was cool... wait until he sees this!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Steve, you know someone has to burst your bubble on this new unit. I think the Subaru is a little bit of overkill for this particular fiver. Unless you plan on using the 4 wheel drive to get you to the quad trails all the time, you are just wasting your money on a tow vehicle of this size.

But, the flames are cool









John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Currently looking for a '71 Pinto or Vega for my new TV....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

At least the pin is right over the axle


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

I must say that I LMAO after I clean out my shorts.

Got me









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you can't have fun what's the point. Glad that got some of you laughing. Man I still am grinning when I drive that Brat... in my mind


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I know the F-350 handled the USS Raptor OK.
I would think that you you need This for that new rig though.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Good thing is that you have the TV to upgrade to a larger TT if needed









Great pic!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

smore said:


> I used to have Subaru Brat, and somewhere I have a picture of it with a ton (approximately 40 bales) of hay stacked on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! I had a Brat too. Seemed everyone else couldn't really figure out that simple 4 letter name and it was, forever, referred to as my "Bart". Guess what it's name became ?!

Have to say - I had a great 8 years from that car. Actually bought it BEFORE I knew how to drive a standard. Learned how to do the shift-thingy stuff driving home to Ct. for a weekend from Ohio....







HA! Thanks for the memories, Y-Guy. Gotta say, tho' - your new rig looks like more like a "Push Me, Pull You"....just gotta figure out which is which.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, your downsizing on the TT. I think the picture of the new 5'er shows it is quite a bit smaller than the raptor. I think the brat is a little over kill on the TV side, you could have gotten away with a old datsun pickup.


----------

